# 85mm f/1.8 with extension tubes



## ronlane (Jan 9, 2017)

I got the 85mm f/1.8 for Christmas and was stuck inside in the cold on Friday so I thought I would see how well it works with my extension tubes and ring light. This little flower might be an inch across it. I used two of the three extension tubes, the biggest and smallest, if I remember correctly. I know that this is a fake flower but it was a good test to see how sharp this combination is going to be.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 9, 2017)

With extension tubes, EVERY lens is a macro lens....  then, when you get a macro lens and add extension tubes....


----------



## ronlane (Jan 9, 2017)

tirediron said:


> With extension tubes, EVERY lens is a macro lens....  then, when you get a macro lens and add extension tubes....



You are right about that. I just wanted to see how well they worked on that Canon 85mm f/1.8. I was shocked at the results. It has me looking forward to the spring when I can stalk all the bugs and bees and butterfly's.


----------

